# Students Aligned for a Faithful Erskine (PLEASE READ)



## wildboarARP (Jun 3, 2009)

Greetings Brothers and Sisters,

Evangelical students at Erskine College have gotten together and created a website to let the Church know how things are at Erskine.

SAFE

We have seen the rising tide of secularization and the de-emphasis of Christ and His Gospel, which we can not allow to go unchallenged. Therefore, we are going to be petitioning the ARP Synod for help and you can find a copy of this petition on the website. We have also created a video to introduce our petition, and have letters and classroom material to provide evidence for Erskine's turning away from the Historic Christian Faith that she claims to be committed to.
We love Christ and His Church. We Love Erskine and her mission of Christian Commitment and Excellence in Learning. Out of this desire we are trying to save Erskine from down a path away from Christ so that she can become an inportant part of Christ's church by helping disciple covenant children and reaching the lost. In this endeavor, we ask that you pray for us and that the Lord would grant us His good mercy as we seek to Erskine reformed. We would also ask that you share this website with as many people as you can so that many may be in prayer and that many in the ARP Church will become aware of this site.


In Christ,
Scott​


----------



## Sven (Jun 3, 2009)

How many in the ARP's will listen. Several years ago on an ARP chat site, I talked about the deformation going on at Erskine, not just at the college, but also at the seminary and I was just brushed off or scorned. I never attended Erskine, but I was a member of the ARP for a while.


----------



## wildboarARP (Jun 4, 2009)

Honestly, we don't know how the ARP Church is going to respond because this is uncharted water. There has never been a student petition and website formed in order to get the information out. We are just trying to get as much information into the hands of ARP ministers and elders as we can, and hopefully the Lord will bless our endeavors with His good graces. Pray that the Lord will give us victory over the forces of secularism and liberalism that we now face.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2009)

Praise the Lord for your boldness and zeal!


----------



## SolaGratia (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Bm...udentsforerskine.com/&feature=player_embedded


----------

